# Red Hat calls new distress/coaxer



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a review of a new call from Red Hat calls.
This call is a sweet little thing. It is meant to be used as a close in distress and/or coaxer. Something to use in a small area or when you have one coming and he needs a little incentive. This call is not meant to be a "call them from the next county" distress. I will say that at first I didn't see it being quiet enough to be a coaxer at close range, but then I eased up on the air and lo and behold it was a toned down version of a full blown distress in all respects and then some. I did manage to lock it up once...only once, and I had to pretty much spit on the tone board to achieve it. The range of sound from it is fairly wide considering it's diminutive size, it measures a scant 3" total with the barrel being right at 1".long, It's 1 1/8 diameter fits nicely between your first finger and your thumb leaving the rest of your hand for controlling back pressure. I found it to be comfortable both bare handed and gloved (yes i put a glove on in 107* heat) The tone board has a narrow 9/64ths air channel with a .008 thick reed, held firmly in it's retaining slot by a castration band.
The call I have is bocote, a nicely grained piece with a little character to it, and I really like the no glare teak oil finish.
All in all I'd say that this call is a good balance of both a coaxer and a distress, and will help you to succeed in calling them in.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweet looking little call! I'd bet the reason for the "lock up" is the reed is a wee bit to long. It should run past the air channel just slightly... like 1/32"







you could probably trim it and correct the problem... the volume of the call will nearly double also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Brad, I'll run that past Rick (itz Dirty) aka Red Hat


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, now I get the avatar of that hat, I must have missed a post or something. LOL
Neat little call.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet looking call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good point Ed. I have not announced anything yet. I am naming may call business "The Red Hat Call Co." I have had that hat for so long it has become a symbol to friends and family. Often people will stop me to ask how old it is. Well it is creeping on its 18th birthday. I figured that I should give the calls a name. Instead of that guys calls. LOL A fun fact. RH is my initials also. It just seemed like a fitting name to me. I am not sure I will ever need a name..... PT and a local forum are the only places I have listed the calls for sale.

The call is muted by design. Something that is not over powering loud in distress and work as a coaxer. I make a louder distress call also. I posted it the other day and steve scooped it up. That has a slightly larger air channel and a higher gauge reed that is trimmed a little closer to the air channel.

I will make a posting later this week and show you guys a line up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Any relation to the red hat ladies ? Sorry, couldn't resist. Was kinda wondering what Don was talking about.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Ok, now I get the avatar of that hat, I must have missed a post or something. LOL
> Neat little call.


Thats a hat? I was wanting to ask what that was a picture of, but didn't want to sound dumber than I already do.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I am working on getting a better picture. You still might not be able to tell what it is though. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Yeah I am working on getting a better picture. You still might not be able to tell what it is though. LOL


-------------------------------------------
That is really a hat?[img http://www.predatortalk.com/uploads/profile/photo-thumb-3447.jpg[/img

I thought it was a sick Sea Slug, sorry.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice review Don, sounds like it should be able to coax em in.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah Rich.... It is a hat. It may have seen better days but it fits well. There is not much of it left these days. I fear that one day soon all that will remain is the plastic in the brim, the leather strap, and the metal buckle. LOL It is almost a visor now!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No Tom. No relation...... LOL The red hat would probably go good with their blue hair though.


----------

